# Not Sure What this Part is Called



## tin8shusd (Jun 8, 2020)

Hello everyone! New member and first-time poster here from Lenexa, KS. Looking forward to learning A LOT from this forum as I'm not a very handy person but would some day like to be.

At some point in the late summer of 2019, in my haste to get my daughter to school on time, I absent-mindedly backed my truck over the corner of our yard where it meets our cul-de-sac's curb. Unfortunately this is also the location of one of our sprinkler heads which was running at the time. Obviously the weight of the truck sheered off the sprinkler head and basket and left a fountain of sorts running into the street. When I asked the lawn company who came to blow out my sprinkler system before winter if I had ordered the right part online, they mentioned I was missing whatever is in between the head and basket (shown by the arrow in the included pic) but provided no further details. What is this part missing called? Is it something I can purchase and/or install myself? Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

What brand is it? You might be able to replace what you are looking at (the whole thing not just what the arrow is pointing at) for a couple bucks at home depot. Or if you have to buy it online it will still be pretty cheap but you may have to pay for shipping.


----------



## tin8shusd (Jun 8, 2020)

TSGarp007 said:


> What brand is it? You might be able to replace what you are looking at (the whole thing not just what the arrow is pointing at) for a couple bucks at home depot. Or if you have to buy it online it will still be pretty cheap but you may have to pay for shipping.


The package I got online says "Rainbird Plastic Variable Arc Nozzle with Screen, 8in" -ah, so it's a screen, not a basket.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

tin8shusd said:


> TSGarp007 said:
> 
> 
> > What brand is it? You might be able to replace what you are looking at (the whole thing not just what the arrow is pointing at) for a couple bucks at home depot. Or if you have to buy it online it will still be pretty cheap but you may have to pay for shipping.
> ...


That is called a screen and they come in various mesh sizes to match precipitation rates of the nozzle it attaches to. It appears from your picture the threads of the pop up stem is broken off in the nozzle as well. You may need to replace the entire spray body and install a new nozzle of the same type that is broken. I say new spray body because it is typically easier and less expensive to buy the unit as a whole than to source out each part. You do not need to dig out the old spray body if it is not cracked or broken. Just unscrew the cap on the spray body, remove the riser from the body, and insert the riser from the new spray body into the old one. You can purchase the screens separately, but it's not cost advantageous to do so unless you are servicing dozens of heads at a time. A new nozzle will include the correct mesh size screen.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Nice catch... Looks like OP isn't 'missing' a part after all, it's just broken and still on the nozzle.

So that's probably a Rainbird 8 series VAN nozzle. If you have standard 4" rainbird 1804 series popups, then you can probably buy what @Mister Bill is mentioning at Home Depot. You already have the nozzle you want, so it doesn't matter what nozzle comes with the pop-up spray body.


----------

